# How can I get rid of this hyper awareness to existence HELL



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

How!!?? Can someone please tell me how the hell can I get rid of this damn hyper awareness to existence crap!!!! Does this go away when recovered or am I doomed!!??


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

You aren't doomed. Hyper awareness is anxiety, you question how you feel, what's going on, how it is being inside your head, etc etc. When depression and anxiety is lifted, in my case anyway + TIME it fades. All i can say apart from medications, is distraction, break the loop, the more you think about how aware you are, the less you are just in the moment, I've been doing things, for instance playing drums and looking at my hands thinking how am I even playing, It doesn't feel like my arms, especially when my DP was bad, i found the key was a good bit of CBT thinking, i've never been but a friend in the band actually studied it. This example is not directly related to you, but I hope it sheds a bit of light.

So this gig, I was spaced out, felt floating with no arms... how am i gonna play drums, the key is to not think about the bigger picture, that night he said 5 minutes before i went on "just think of your bass drum" the rest will fall into place, it was totally right. By the end of the gig I felt more connected, with lower stress of worrying about this feeling.

In your case it's hyper awareness of being inside your head I am guessing? so like "oh i just picked up some orange juice" or "what's that tree doing there?" or maybe it's the more "why am I doing this or why?" to me they all kinda hit hyper awareness, could be wrong, might be nothing like that, but in all cases, it's lower the anxiety and distract and think about something out in front of you, stop thinking or letting your thoughts be stuck internally.

Sorry if i missed the point, not sure if this is right at all, just saying my experience


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

CK1 said:


> You aren't doomed. Hyper awareness is anxiety, you question how you feel, what's going on, how it is being inside your head, etc etc. When depression and anxiety is lifted, in my case anyway + TIME it fades. All i can say apart from medications, is distraction, break the loop, the more you think about how aware you are, the less you are just in the moment, I've been doing things, for instance playing drums and looking at my hands thinking how am I even playing, It doesn't feel like my arms, especially when my DP was bad, i found the key was a good bit of CBT thinking, i've never been but a friend in the band actually studied it. This example is not directly related to you, but I hope it sheds a bit of light.
> 
> So this gig, I was spaced out, felt floating with no arms... how am i gonna play drums, the key is to not think about the bigger picture, that night he said 5 minutes before i went on "just think of your bass drum" the rest will fall into place, it was totally right. By the end of the gig I felt more connected, with lower stress of worrying about this feeling.
> 
> ...


Is what you described plus more. My biggest problem is hyper awareness of existence. Like me excistenting hit me and I freak out. It's so weird. I don't know if I'm making any sense. It's like you are constantly becoming aware of you being alive. Am I making any sense?


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Existential crisis is what you seem to be referring to, check out some google symptoms, if it's that I have a link for you, normal in high anxiety.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

https://www.quora.com/I-am-having-an-existential-crisis-The-realization-of-my-mortality-insignificance-and-imminent-death-has-me-paralyzed-I-am-in-graduate-school-What-do-I-do

I'll not hide it, but find out if it matches first, this is an answer to why it happens, not a 'do i have this' so do step one, then read the first answer, it's very logical, sometimes we think this is more complicated because it isn't easy


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

CK1 said:


> https://www.quora.com/I-am-having-an-existential-crisis-The-realization-of-my-mortality-insignificance-and-imminent-death-has-me-paralyzed-I-am-in-graduate-school-What-do-I-do
> 
> I'll not hide it, but find out if it matches first, this is an answer to why it happens, not a 'do i have this' so do step one, then read the first answer, it's very logical, sometimes we think this is more complicated because it isn't easy


The link won't open but I am going to google


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

CK1 said:


> Existential crisis is what you seem to be referring to, check out some google symptoms, if it's that I have a link for you, normal in high anxiety.


I could be doing something and all of a sudden I look around and my brain realizes I'm alive and freaks. It's so hard to explain but I hope is anxiety or something and could be fix. It always triggers dissociative attacks and I'm so sick of this


----------

